# I need some rhinestone transfers made.



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking for someone to make some Rhinestone transfers for me. Any ideas? Only a few designs but maybe 100 of each.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

post in referrals and recommendations section  there are several of us than can do them


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Heatpressinc (May 19, 2012)

We offer this service for custom rhinestone designs. We're located in Anaheim, CA


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

We have stock rhinestone designs and also custom service. Our MOQ is 50pcs/design.


----------

